# Expanding Business Idea? (shampoo, cleaners, personal care???)



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

Hello All,

I have made all sorts of products over the last years for markets and wholesale. I have one large store account (local health food grocery store chain) and I would like to expand my offerings to them especially. We have pared down our products to only our glitter based best selling cosmetics. The other cosmetics are hard to make and move in a timely matter, plus it is a hard area to compete in. 

So.........I am trying to decide WHAT to make. I've been toying with dish soaps and cleaners??? There seems to be a ton of shampoo's so that seems out but maybe? The other thing were items we use to make forever ago, like scrubs and face cleaners. 

I have a booth at a holiday market to try out anything and then I thought I'd pitch it to the store if something sells well. I hate to put too much money out before I know it is a needed item, so trying to best decide were to put my tests? Any thoughts? Any good sellers for you?

Thank you!


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

What about laundry soaps? Seems like more and more people are looking for less harsh alternatives to the usual commercial brands.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

MariaAZ said:


> What about laundry soaps? Seems like more and more people are looking for less harsh alternatives to the usual commercial brands.


Good idea, I'll have to check out the stores to see what is in the stores right now as far as laundry items go.


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

If your area has a large group of people interested in organic/natural soaps/laundry detergent, I would say go for it.

If you have a ritzy demographic, I think the small simple things seemed to do very well...like lip balm, scrubs, mud masks, etc.


----------

